# The time has come..



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

It happens every year, for us lucky ones. You probably spend more time preparing for this day than you did for your wedding. Like a little boy preparing to go to Disney land. You have your pants laid out, your orange, and your guns. The checklist is completed
(although something will be forgotten). The alarm goes off at 5 AM, your wife rolls over muttering something along the lines of "idiot". The morning air is crisp, and frost on the windshield will need to be scraped. You arrive to your favorite spot, sun is just breaking the horizon. The first footstep is a crunch, and if your lucky, "your" buck will bust before brunch.

Good luck everyone, be safe.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

:rollin: Well done! Good luck to you sir!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Make sure the windshield is clean and the oils changed in the truck. Wouldn't want any hiccups during the 50 mph "sneaks". The 16 1/2 day circus is coming to town!


----------

